# Meatless burgers sizzle up interest . . . and some doubts



## daveomak.fs (Sep 10, 2019)

* Meatless burgers sizzle up interest . . . and some doubts*
By Cookson Beecher on Sep 10, 2019 12:07 am Some news just won’t go away. That’s true not only for issues such as political campaigns and various celebrities’ affairs, but also — of all things, meat that isn’t meat. On a local level — a very local level as in buying hamburgers in restaurants and grocery stores— consumers appear to have gotten their teeth...  Continue Reading


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 10, 2019)

Dave, I think I'll stick with the real thing ! :)


----------

